# Integrated Shower/Toilet v. Separate Shower.



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

There seem to be 3 basic shower layouts on offer-

Integrated Shower/Toilet/Washbasin segregated by shower curtain

As above but with shower door/screen

Separate Shower and Toilet/Washbasin


I seems that converters are increasingly producing layouts with Segregated Showers. This seems to be most common in MHs over 6-7m.

I have recently looked at some of these layouts (more to assessing the second-hand market in a couple of years time) and obviously the separate arrangement uses more floor area which is at the expense of other facilities and in some cases this seems to be the preparation area of the kitchen, other than the 'covered' sink.

I am interested to hear from those MHers who have had both 'Integrated' and 'Separate' showers and which they would prefer in any future MH., bearing in mind the relationship to other space. I can understand that those who use the internal, rather than site facilities, and who have 3+ persons might find 'Separate' useful, so I would be ore interested in responses from couples.

We currently have an Integrated shower with a curtain and the space inside the curtain is big enough not to suffer from the 'clinging curtain' syndrome that some posters have complained about.

I also wonder whether the trend for 'Separate' is just a passing fashion or will become a 'norm' like garages have become - to the extent it had to be a choice between garage or island bed but now island bed designs are incorporating garages.

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Geoff


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

We love our separate shower in the Frankia, which has that brilliant (well, we think so) "moving wall".

This means that by swinging the wall across the van, you can have the toilet, wash basin and shower as an "en suite", in between the front and back sections of the van, or if you swing the wall parallel with the side of the van, you get a separate toilet / washbasin cubicle on one side of the van, plus a shower with sliding door on the other side.

What I love about the "en suite" set up is that when you step out of the shower there's plenty of room to dry off.

If that's as clear as mud, let me know and I'll have another go at explaining it!

Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geoff

Good subject for a thread.

Our previous motorhome was an Autosleeper that had an integrated shower,toilet,washbasin room..... When we showered the toilet, a bench type, got wet too .... but the Autosleeper did us fine for many years but having changed to the current van, an Autocruise Starburst we now realise just how poor the bathroom facilities were in the Autosleeper Executive. If there was an on site shower we always used that ....now we use the onboard shower much more than site facilities.

The layout in the Starburst does not really fit into your three categories. The bathroom goes right across the back of the van and it has a full size shower cubicle with a folding door and the shower has a small wash basin moulded into the back wall....so you get an almost full size shower room but when you just need to use the wash basin you stand in the shower tray ( on a plastic duck board :wink: ).

There is a large space between the shower and the toilet which is great for getting dry and dressed after showering or when daytime changing, no more drawing all the window blinds in the van.

For the size of the van the bathroom in it is excellent... a really good design, great use of the available space.

I don't think we would want to go back to an integrated shower/toilet.


Mike


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Geoff - To a degree I think it depends upon how you are honestly really going to use the facilities in your MH versus the site facilities (if you use sites). 
Use the on-board shower once in a blue moon? Then have an integral one. 
But two of you using it every day? I think you really will want a separate shower cubicle.

My personal view: based upon having had two MH's with integral shower/toilet/bathroom, and now our present year 2001 Benimar Europa 6000 SL overcab "6 berth" MH (which in reality is just a nice size for two people!) which has a separate shower cubicle, at the far end of the toilet/bathroom....it's by MH standards a generously proportioned shower cubicle too.

Some people rarely if ever actually use the shower in their MH. I guess they just always stay on proper campsites, and thus always use the site shower block.

But we almost exclusively stay on Aires or wildcamp. We are away in the MH a lot...it'll be about 24 weeks in total this year, in about 5 "chunks" of touring round bits of Spain and the rest of mainland Europe.

Each to their own; but I don't really understand the idea of having a shower in your MH, but not using it and instead traipsing around a field to a communal shower block and back with dressing gown/ flip-flops/ chemicals/towels etc etc. Seems a bit daft to me.

Both of us use the MH shower every day...and now we can enjoy having a separate shower area, it really is a must-have for us. 
It ensures that the resat of the bathroom area stays dry, and there's no endless faffing around with having to wipe everything in the bathroom down after a shower.




Given the amount and way in which we use our MH's, and having had both types of bathroom layout; we now really wouldn't ever consider going back to an integral shower in the toilet/bathroom area.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

same with us, separate shower. our bathroom spreads across the back of the van.

cabby


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

TheNomad said:


> But two of you using it every day? I think you really will want a separate shower cubicle.


That's it, in a nutshell. Additionally ours serves as a dog kennel when required ....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours just has a pull round door

Seems to work ok

And we shower in the van

When would you want a dog kennel??

Then again we have a big garage for the mutt

Aldra


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I currently have a small van with them integrated.....whilst not a major problem as we only spend short holidays away (longest 2 weeks) when I buy one in the future I will ensure it will be separated.

I think a lot of the lay out is down to length of time you will be spending in the van.....

My biggest bugbear is having to make a bed up each night....that is my number 1 hate (yours may be different).


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We travel for two months 

Have a board that fits the shower

Remove it when we shower and then replace it after we have cleaned theshower down and just leave it to dry naturally 

Works for us

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

When we started out building the trailer, we envisaged using the toilet/bathroom fittings that we got from a Swift Challenger, except that our space was about 5" wider and about the same longer.

After the first year, we decided that the vanity unit and hand basin took up too much room, so we chucked it out and got a folding handbasin and vanity unit above that gives us much more room.

The shower curtain comes around and over the toilet (Thetford C2 cassette) and toilet roll (  ) and if you can imagine it, the durtain rail is halfway over the toilet but covers it from shower water, so at waist height upwards there is an extra 6" or more of extra space.

The limitation is the volume of water available, and we always use the shower in the trailer, that's the main reason we built it in the first place!



















Pictures probably show it better than me explaining  

Peter

Edit: The top picture has the back edge trim fitted properly at the bottom of the door way, the lower picture doesn't.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We have a separate shower cubicle in our rear full width bathroom, it's our first van but the rear bathroom was one of our conscious choices.

I rarely use site facilities and now we use Brit stops more often so don't have the choice

I love having enough room in the bathroom to use it as a dressing room, I can change clothes without having to shut all the curtains!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just close the curtain to the bedroom

Only time I close it

Other than hot weather when we leave shadow with the aircon

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Our bedroom is the lounge :lol: or the over cab and I'm not climbing up there to dress 8O :lol:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Even if you use the shower daily you wouldn't want to sacrifice the lounging space just for a separate shower cubicle. You only spend a few minutes in the shower but hours lounging, depending on the weather.

Separate, large shower would be lovely, but its all a compromise, something has to give.

Paul.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

You don't need a big van to have a separate shower and bathroom:

Changing down from an RV I thought I would miss the separate shower so searched hard for a small van with one - the HRZ Holiday Dream is only 5.6m but has the separate shower (and a 150L water tank)- just great when on six-month tours and using campsites infrequently.








[/URL][/img]



Keith


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Separate for us. High on the list was a large shower that you could actually shower in  
I do understand why people use on site showers. Surely the whole point of an MH is that you have everything in board ? We have a full width bathroom between the lounge and bedroom. Can completely close it off both sides and works great. The wardrobe is in there too so doubles as a dressing. Radiator in shower plus extra hot air heating if needed in main bathroom. When the majority of travel is done in winter this is what we need. Would not change it.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I suppose it depends on many factors

We have a 2 birth 7.5 mtr van so we have room for a separate shower and love it 

We use site facilities if they are up to scratch (which many are) - but if they aren't we use our own - and there is room to dress etc.

Having had MH's that we could not shower in when needed (due mainly to tank size) we find a proper full size shower great when it comes to it.

Mostly though we tend to use site showers to spare refilling fresh tanks - oh and I do love a 15 minute shower!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks all for replies so far.

Some useful comments.

I did in my OP differentiate between those facilities with curtains/doors separating from the toilet area and 'Segregated' as in a separate area.

Maybe I was not clear in defining 'Segregated' as having a separate door to a distinct area, which may be on the other side of the corridor.

So far only one poster has commented on the loss of space with this sort of layout.

But please keep the comments coming.

Geoff


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

It's all about compromise, isn't it? We wanted a fairly small MH, both for parking and for fuel economy, and we also wanted a fixed double bed.

So our shower is integrated, and tiny. I use it, but John hates it, and mostly uses site showers. But he doesn't want a bigger van, so there you go.

Our shower would be much more useable if the washbasin wasn't there, or would fold away, it takes up so much space.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having had integral showers in boats and a couple of vans I much prefer the separate arrangements in our more recent vans.

I have never used a shower, or for that matter a toilet on any site. Just prefer my own facilities, Alan.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

We have separate now. We always use our shower as we do not often use places with facilities. The best bit is that now we do not have a wet loo to sit on after using the shower. We then use the shower to hang wet clothes, silver screen and boots in inclement weather.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm with coppo on this - I would willingly sacrifice separate shower for extra lounge space.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I also agree with Coppo We don't live in the shower. If living space is important to you, and I think most of us spend more time in the kitchen and lounge areas than anywhere else, then that is where we want the the space to be.

I also think it depends on how you plan to use your motorhome. If you mainly use sites with the occasional off site use and want living space, I would not go for a separate shower compartment.

We have had both a seperate shower and an integrated one. You have to mop up both after use so I see no advantge there. You can store outdoor clothing in a separate shower but then there is the *** of empty it out to use it.

It is a compromise and a matter of personal choice. Large people may find a separate shower better but even those can be rather cramped. On the whole we prefer not to have the separate shower and our favoured layout in our motorhome actually has a wet room with shower and toilet and washbasin integrated into it. 

peedee


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we do not find our shower area small, draw round the plastic screen perfect

Would love tosay it's because I'm a svelt size 10  :lol:  

I'm not much overweight but ????

The toilet is dry, I can dress in the bedroom, a bit tight, but if I can be bothered, close the screens for more space

We are camping

And I don't fill up the water

That's his job   

Along with the toilet

Me, I cook and clean

I love the His/Her split

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies so far.

I am in the happy with an 'Integrated' camp. I am however a bit concerned that the trend to 'Separate' is going to increase at the expense of the living area, especially the kitchen area, because they have to preserve seating for 4 minimum.

I was surprised to read a couple of posters complaining about a wet loo after using the shower. Our shower curtain wraps right round, protecting all areas including the loo (and paper!). I would prefer a split floor with the shower tray collecting at one end, leaving the loo floor area dry - thinking of a duckboard to solve problem - any comments/designs?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert made ours Geoff

Raised ridges underneath, holes drilled in the top

We remove it when we shower then put it back

A dry floor and the shower can dry out under it

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

I am not quite sure what you are describing by 'Raised ridges underneath' - underneath what?

If it is a board with bearers underneath, which is what I have thought of, I am worried about the loading of the bearers' p.s.i. onto what are renowned to be weak shower trays.

Although the idea of removing some sort of 'duckboard' whilst showering and returning it dry for other functions has appeal.

Geoff


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

peedee - 

just as a matter of interest: you say you've had/got both types of shower (integrated and separate) and that there was no advantage in the separate arrangement as "in both cases you have to mop them down after use"........can I ask why do you do that?


We never mop down our separate shower cubicle after use. 
That's the whole point for us. Just step out and leave it to dry. 
We see that as a major advantage.
A quick clean down of the surfaces maybe once a week or so is all that we've ever needed to do.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

As an alternative to duckboard we use a rubber tile. These are available as children play mats. They can be cut to shape and are very light.
This gives a lightweight dry solid base that can be lifted as necessary to let the shower dry. Keeps feet dry if placed down immediately after shower


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

TheNomad said:


> peedee -
> just as a matter of interest: you say you've had/got both types of shower (integrated and separate) and that there was no advantage in the separate arrangement as "in both cases you have to mop them down after use"........can I ask why do you do that?


Matter of personal choice I guess, helps the cubicle dry out quicker and reduces the damp in the motorhome. Evaporated water has to go somewhere. 
peedee


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have a shower mat in ours, mainly to stop slipping on the tray which is steel underneath the powder coating.

When we have had a shower we hang the may out to dry and the tray is almost self draining, but doesn't take a minute or so to mop up.

Our shower curtain covers the toilet and roll as I mentioned earlier, so clothes and towel can be left on top of the cassette toilet while showering. We also have a set of clothes hooks back there, but we generally wobble around in our undies first thing  so not much to hang up.

We both step out of the shower to finish drying off and dress, just a lot easier in our relatively cramped area. Our window line is much higher than most caravans and m/h's so not much of a problem.

Rita pulls the curtains, but I don't bother   

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff 

it's cut to shape from 9mm exterior ply

ours was almost circular with a cut off side

Underneath are strips of the same ply, radiating from the straight edge

These strips are covered with latex strips glued on to absorb and spread the weight ( it was a anti slip bath Mat )

the top was then drilled with 25 ml holes, and several coats of external silk varnish applied

We find it useful as it prevents the shower tray from getting dirty, levels it and is easily lifted out prior to showering and replaced after 

I don't dry off the shower, just leave the bathroom window open :lol:  

Now if only I could post pictures on the I pad, I only I could do anything with the Ipad 8O 8O 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

Thank you

Your description was fine - no pictures needed.

Just interested to know why the 25mm holes if it is lifted out before showering?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We didn't decide to lift it out before showering till we had made it :lol: :lol: 

But it's still better for ventilation, it's lighter and you could shower with it in if you preferred too

Aldra


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Luckily our Bolero came with duckboard in the "beam me up scotty" circular shower. Loved the swing wall we saw in I think the Autocruise some years ago but wanted the rear lounge so…….. Being of somewhat larger girth I prefer this arrangement, and have a dread of the clingy curtain we had in a caravan many years ago. Absolutely hated it. As to using it all the time, if we are on a site with showers etc they get used as long as the weather isn't too awful. No way I'm walking to a toilet block in pouring rain when I have a perfectly good one on board.

As to cleaning it, this gets done every time with a nice large micro-fibre cloth. Only takes moments and keeps it sparkly.

On a totally separate note the OP was asking about other arrangements. If space was no problem I would go for the set-up we had in a hired Mini-Winnie in Canada about 12 years ago. The rear bedroom (with an island bed) was separated from the living area by a corridor with toilet one side and the best shower ever (complete with fantastic extractor fan above) on the other side. I seem to remember that the 2 doors opened across the corridor to make a separated dressing area which included the wardrobe. An absolutely brilliant set-up if only we had the space on our roads they have.

Gary.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> We didn't decide to lift it out before showering till we had made it :lol: :lol:
> 
> But it's still better for ventilation, it's lighter and you could shower with it in if you preferred too
> 
> Aldra


Understood. I wondered if that was the reason, but I am not sure if I would like to shower on varnish - bit slippery when picking up the soap, could go A over T  :lol:

I think I will leave making a board until I have reinforced the tray - that is for another topic.

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As virtually all of the previous posts show as with most things this subject is a matter of personal preference.
Through the years and the many vans we've had, we have been through just about every permutation from none to two discrete areas.
Now, choice of van if and when changing (recently done) will focus on predominantly two things sleeping and toilet /shower, with the latter needing to be 2 separate areas apart from the extra comfort this gives when in use it allows for decent space when drying off etc. The living / lounging space doesn't usually suffer (in European vans) but the kitchen space usually does.
I'm very firmly in the 2 separate units, I think unless you go for a very expensive large van built to your requirements, some parts will always be a compromise.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Only have had a good size bathroom with separate shower inside or the Vario Bathroom in Frankia. The latter being a superb idea.


I have seen a lot of combined units with the shower over the toilet, but not keen on the idea.

Even the SWB and MWB Mercedes Sprinter PVC'S we have been looking to downsize to. Have a good sized bathroom with Separate shower. These are La Strada, HRZ And CS.

Rarely use site facilities. Preferring to step out of the shower into a warm dry and clean environment!.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Our van has a lounge large enough to seat 8 people or 11 if you really squash them in and we have. The kitchen is not large but enough space to use it.
we then pass into the sleeping area that has two single beds ready made up, then we have the door to the end bathroom this takes up the width of the back end, a shower one side, hand basin in the middle and toilet the other end. there is a large F/F and plenty of storage.
This suits us very well, and only 7.3m. Not found anything since to make us want to change after 5 years, well not quite true, we would like a new one. :roll: :roll:  

cabby


----------

